# hot off the lathe, complete with snakeskin inlay



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was nice to get away from customers rods and do one for me for a change.
been doing this rod for a while now and it was my first attempt at the snakeskin inlay between the split grips, came out better than i could ever imagine, what ya guys think??


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Aside from that junk FSU decal, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Even a Gator can appreciate that Seminole Pride.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice work!! RTR!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude that thing is sick!!! Go Noles!! and if you end up doing another one and you need more rattlesnake skin, let me know. i have a bunch just laying around in the garage


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

first fish on the new rod today...... a cigar minnowwww on a sabiki haha


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those look great! the snake skin one pretty sweet...


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its all the same rod


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

that looks awsome. Very nice rod


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

How do you like that new stratic I love mine!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its amazingggg!! ive never loved a reel more. but i gotta send it to shimano, gotta little grain of sand in it lol not acceptable


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work! :yes:


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

very nice!


----------

